# CGN training- videos from our classes



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy and I went to classes Saturday and Sunday to prepare for his CGN next Saturday. My boy loves this, and he sparkled. We are definitely going to begin Rally classes in the spring.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

He's wonderful! I'm very impressed by the sit for greeting, Tesla thinks that's the hardest thing ever! I can see the effort she puts into sitting while there's a stranger talking to me, her whole butt wiggles and she stamps her front paws right before she breaks the sit, lol. It doesn't help when most people I've recruited to help train her can't help petting her anyways even if she's a massive pile of wriggling glee by that point.

Quincy looks so calm about the whole thing, I hope he aces the test. He deserves it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much!!! I will let you know how he does, but am pretty confident. I think having been shown helps a lot. He is used to other dogs milling about and tons of commotion. He is a pretty special boy!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I loved watching you and Quincy in your training videos!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am glad you enjoyed them! I am going to look into a Therapy Dog title for him. We have several nursing homes in our area and after seeing how much he enjoys this stuff, I want to do things with him!


----------

